
US Military Warning to Communication Satellite Pirates on 260.625 MHz (2012) - segfaultbuserr
https://www.solarix.net/us-military-warning-to-pirates-on-260-625/
======
segfaultbuserr
Background: A lot of older U.S Navy communication satellites used linear
transponders, that are essentially general-purpose repeaters that can relay a
wide range of modulation, and some could be used without any authentication.
Accessing them is not difficult. VHF is accessible using modified amateur
radio equipment, and UHF comsats are accessible using a simple upconverting
mixer. As long as one knows the frequencies and locations of these satellites,
one could scan the spectrum to identify its uplink and downlink frequency, and
use them as their personal CB radios.

Brazilians pirates has been doing it since the 80s, and today pirates around
the world are still doing it. And there's nothing the U.S. military can do to
stop them except for calling their local communication regulatory agencies to
raid a few pirates...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=570233](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=570233)

------
djsumdog
Make Love not war

